# Can't access share on Microsoft Server



## quest4speed (Sep 7, 2012)

Have been pulling my hair out for 2 days on this.
Any help would be appreciated.
I support a medium sized network here. About 60 stations. All XP or Win 7 machines in the office.

Our new design guy has a Mac book pro running 10.8.1. Brand new out of box.
I am trying to access a share on our server. The server I am trying to access the share on is running Microsoft Server 2000.
I have never had an issue mapping this share as a drive on a windows machine.

The Mac does see the server in its directory, but I can not access it.

I have tried

smb://servername/sharename and 
smb://IP of server/sharename

Both of these methods give me a screen to enter credentials but then it shakes them off.

If I try to enter the share via the directory I get a message saying the connection failed.

Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 7, 2012)

First bookmark the site MacWindows.com.

I found the reader report Active Directory and Leopard Tips and Reports. Just do a find on the page (command button+f) for 2000 and you will find a tip on modifying the AUTOMOUNT to help with Windows Server 2000.


----------



## quest4speed (Sep 7, 2012)

Will Do!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2012)

And if you don't have success with either of those, get the exact error messages, plus what gets generated in Console (/Applications/Utilities) while you try to connect.

One more thing - are you connecting via Finder or Terminal? If only via Finder, try using Terminal - sometimes Finder still sucks when Terminal works...


----------



## rjmusto (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry if I am jumping in here - but I have a similar problem:

I have just installed a Qnap NAS drive on our home network. I've set it up with the workgroup name and users to match the home network and assigned permissions to the various share folders - all familiar stuff to Samba users.

A Windows XP machine connects to the shares ok.  However, my Mac's won't. The folders show up in Finder, but trying to connect throws up the 'can't be found' window.  I have also tried in Terminal and it reports:

mount_smbfs: server rejected the connection: Authentication error

So for some reason the permissions are not working.  I can connect to the NAS via a Windows share or via AFP; both behave the same.
The only way I can gain access from the Macs is to set Guest access to full. Then all is fine - but I don't want to leave it like that.

Any ideas?   (maybe I should start a new thread on this?)

Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2013)

rjmusto said:


> Sorry if I am jumping in here - but I have a similar problem:
> 
> I have just installed a Qnap NAS drive on our home network. I've set it up with the workgroup name and users to match the home network and assigned permissions to the various share folders - all familiar stuff to Samba users.
> 
> ...



What string are you suing to mount the share? What aren't you using OS X's 'Connect to Server'?

Plus I found the blog post How to Mount a Windows 7 & Windows 8 Shared Folder in Mac OS X.


----------



## emma24xia (Jul 15, 2015)

Has this problem been solved yet? I have encountered the similar situation on my Mac as well. I cannot access the server which I built coupld of years recently, pretty annoying.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2015)

emma24xia said:


> Has this problem been solved yet? I have encountered the similar situation on my Mac as well. I cannot access the server which I built coupld of years recently, pretty annoying.



Depends? What verson of OS X are you using? If you are using OS X 9.0 onward then when using a string use the CIFS string instead of smb!

If it's an older verson of OS X then use the IP number of the server instead of the name share


----------

